# NG and Q Course Changes



## bb08 (Oct 26, 2019)

I understand and have read the other threads about the Q course changes but felt this question should have it's own thread as it is coming from a different angle.

I am reading articles lately that say SF will be putting more on the individual SF group to train new Q course graduates on specific skill sets pertaining to that specific group's needs instead of those skills being taught in the Q. Take this  article for example. 

I am in the process of going down the REP 63 route. From what I gathered, currently NG guys may not be as proficient in skills as AD guys. Makes sense due to drill time, resources, etc. With these changes though it raises the question on how effective the guard can be fine tuning graduates while having less time and resources for training? I feel this may become a struggle.

Just curious on others thoughts on this.


----------



## AWP (Oct 26, 2019)

bb08 said:


> I am in the process of going down the REP 63 route. From what I gathered, currently NG guys may not be as proficient in skills as AD guys. Makes sense due to drill time, resources, etc. With these changes though it raises the question on how effective the guard can be fine tuning graduates while having less time and resources for training? I feel this may become a struggle.
> 
> Just curious on others thoughts on this.



Some savage insight into the Guard in general: many NCO's and officers devote at least 10 hours each week (not counting PT) for Guard stuff. All of this is unpaid, often on the Guardsman's dime. That's a dark, dirty secret and reality to a good Guard soldier.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Oct 26, 2019)

AWP said:


> Some savage insight into the Guard in general: many NCO's and officers devote at least 10 hours each week (not counting PT) for Guard stuff. All of this is unpaid, often on the Guardsman's dime. That's a dark, dirty secret and reality to a good Guard soldier.



If only it were only ten; I always tell folks it’s taking 30 days of the Milton Bradley and cramming it into one weekend.

To OP, initial responses are:
- 25 meter target is the larger threat than the 1000 meter one
- There are great operators and not-so-much-so on both sides of that divide, as with any human endeavor

I’m partial, but I liken the Guard to a much more traditional unit, and likewise think it shines brightest in the Group: guys from everywhere and every walk brings a plethora of skills and perspectives that just typically aren’t in the big green. In an infantry regiment uni-mind might be a boon, but SF was and is built on the resourcefulness and adaptability of the individual operator- bring a bunch of those together, like a redneck support detachment full of everything from cops and firefighters to truck drivers and ranch hands from MS supporting a line company of operators in MD that are also agents and spooks on the side, you end up with a very ‘all-American’ SOF element.

I didn’t read the article as saying the Groups will have to start training their new guys more, just a shift in training type. And keep in mind the Groups all have generally the same skills and capabilities, largest difference being AORs: once in Group there is some clustering of skill sets at lower levels. I read it to say something like the Q is gonna go back to iron sights and let home station do the zeroing in.

Just the $0.02 of a been-nowhere-done-nothing.


----------



## DZ (Oct 27, 2019)

You're thinking too far ahead.

If you make it and are in the Guard, you can Guard bum and get more schools and deployments than Active Duty guys if you choose.

The farthest you should be thinking is SFAS right now. I promise you if you make it, NG or AD you will have amazing opportunities and training.


----------



## bb08 (Oct 27, 2019)

These are all great responses that clarified some things for me. I appreciate the time you all spent replying.


----------



## ecag (Nov 18, 2019)

Just like AD, in the NG you get back what you put into it. I see the guys in the unit I will be assigned to, doing as much much as their AD counterparts on a daily basis. However, like it’s been said, you’ve got a steep hill to climb with proving yourself at SFRE, getting to SFAS, and proving yourself there as well. Worry about that first.


----------



## DZ (Nov 18, 2019)

ecag said:


> Just like AD, in the NG you get back what you put into it. I see the guys in the unit I will be assigned to, doing as much much as their AD counterparts on a daily basis. However, like it’s been said, you’ve got a steep hill to climb with proving yourself at SFRE, getting to SFAS, and proving yourself there as well. Worry about that first.


What State are you going through?


----------



## ecag (Nov 18, 2019)

DZ said:


> What State are you going through?


I’ll PM you.


----------

